# Cannot ping server to client machines within domain



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I would appreciate if you could help me here. I've been looking for a solution quite some time now, with no luck. :4-dontkno

I've set up a SBS 2003 server and joined three WinXP clients.
The server has two network cards. One is connected to Internet through ADSL modem/router. Both have addresses in 10.0.0.x mask.
The second network card is connected to a switch as well as all client machines. The LAN uses 192.168.16.x IP addresses.
Everything seems to work fine since all clients can connect to Internet as well as to the server. Remote Desktop Connection works fine when connecting from a client to the server.

The problem is that I can't get connected using RDC from the server to any of the clients. I can't either ping from server to the clients. Furthermore clients cannot communicate to each other, so I can't use share folders among the clients nor the RDC.

It should be something with routing the IP addresses or similar.

I've tried by disabling firewall to one of the clients but still didn't work.

Can you please help me out?

Here is what I get when I run ipconfig /all to the server:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HRSERVER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hrdomain.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hrdomain.local

Ethernet adapter Internal :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2

Ethernet adapter External:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet #2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2


Thanks in advance.

George.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the failure to ping is almost always a firewall issue, I'd start there.

Let's see an IPCONFIG from one of the clients.


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Here it is:

Windows IP Configuration


Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hrpc02
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hrdomain.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hrdomain.local
hrdomain.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:


Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hrdomain.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-DC-FD-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.15
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Πέμπτη, 24 Ιανουαρίου 2008 10:54:54 πμ
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Παρασκευή, 1 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 10:54:54 πμ


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable all the firewalls to start, that's almost certainly where the issue lies.


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

I tried by disabling firewall on server as well as one of the clients, but the same problem occured. 
Any ideas what to look for?
Could this be a routing issue?
Thanks,
George.


----------



## Dingo_Tush (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't forget to check the firewall on the clients, and to enable remote control as well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the clients can't ping each other, you still have a firewall in the way.


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Still couldn't make it work.

But, a really strange thing happened.
I've just added a laptop in the domain and for this machine only, the issue didn't occur. I could ping and access the machine through Remote Desktop although all firewall are enabled.

Could this be something else than a firewall issue? And if this is still a firewall issue, how could I fix it otherwise than disabling firewall to all machines?

Thanks again.
George.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This sounds like an issue with the server configuration, but I can't imagine why the clients can't ping each other.

Let's see this for one of the clients and the server.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*NBTSTAT -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the logs for the server:
----------------------------------
nbtstat -n

Internal :
Node IpAddress: [192.168.16.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HRSERVER <00> UNIQUE Registered
hrdomain <00> GROUP Registered
hrdomain <1C> GROUP Registered
HRSERVER <20> UNIQUE Registered
hrdomain <1B> UNIQUE Registered
hrdomain <1E> GROUP Registered
hrdomain <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

External:
Node IpAddress: [10.0.0.2] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HRSERVER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hrdomain.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hrdomain.local

Ethernet adapter Internal :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-08-95-9C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2

Ethernet adapter External:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-18-30-51-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the log for a client for which the problem exists:
-------------------------------------------------------------
nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.16.14] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
hrPC01 <00> UNIQUE Registered
hrdomain <00> GROUP Registered
hrPC01 <20> UNIQUE Registered
hrdomain <1E> GROUP Registered

ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hrpc01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hrdomain.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hrdomain.local
hrdomain.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hrdomain.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-DB-1D-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.14
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Τρίτη, 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 8:38:41 π
μ
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Τετάρτη, 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 8:38:41
πμ


----------



## malfoi (Feb 12, 2008)

IP Stack isssue.... Try disabling the internet lan card i.e 10.0.0... series and check weather the sharing is working fine...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that is his Internet connection to the server, and disabling it isn't going to do anything to solve this issue.


----------



## gskiado (Jan 22, 2008)

Disabling Internet connection, indeed didn't work.
But, what happened lately is that one for the clients have started replying in 'ping' commands without having anything changed!

I really can't explain this. I still have one client which cannot get pinged from server or the first client. One more machine will soon be setup and added in the domain. I'll wait and see what happens then.

One thing that lately came into my mind that may be responsible for this malfunction is that the swith in which all machines are connected uses by default 192.168.2.1 ip address. So maybe routing is not fully working through the swicth device properly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If this is a managed switch, there could be either configuration issues or simply a malfunction.


----------

